# Found At The Market, Are These OK?



## Queen's Pits (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm still relatively new to raw feeding and have been checking out different markets in my area. I found the following and was wondering if they are ok to feed or not:

-pork chitterlings
-pork uterus
-pork bung
-pork bellies
-frog
-beef small intestine

The Asian markets have a lot of fresh and frozen fish, are there any in particular that I should avoid?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I would not feed intestines, I believe that is the one organ you never feed, I also think that sold in any market they are going to be bleached which is a NO for feeding. same with all those other organs, Not sure about frog but I wouldn't.

If you have just started you have a ways to go before you feed organs any way

I don't know if you have been to the PMR getting started page there is a ton of info, plus the forum.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What is pork bung?? Have I just got a dirty mind? Haha. 
I've been told not to feed intestines either, I have no idea why though. And, I have no idea about the frog either. Although humans eat them, right? 
But yeah, the rest of the stuff I'd definitely feed. Just bag it up and throw it in the freezer until your pups are ready for the different protein sources. A couple of those things will be a touch fatty too, so you don't want to rush into feeding it just yet.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Rvent said:


> I would not feed intestines, I believe that is the one organ you never feed, I also think that sold in any market they are going to be bleached which is a NO for feeding.


I don't know whether or not you should feed intestines to dogs, can't think of a reason why not in store bought meats. I do know that not all store sold intestines are bleached. Most chitterlings (if I'm thinking right) and tripitas (beef intestines) are not and generally need to be, at least, rinsed out to remove any "debris". Now, tripe I've never seen any other way than bleached.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

dirty minds think the same. lol.



MollyWoppy said:


> What is pork bung?? Have I just got a dirty mind? Haha.
> 
> 
> I've been told not to feed intestines either, I have no idea why though. And, I have no idea about the frog either. Although humans eat them, right?
> But yeah, the rest of the stuff I'd definitely feed. Just bag it up and throw it in the freezer until your pups are ready for the different protein sources. A couple of those things will be a touch fatty too, so you don't want to rush into feeding it just yet.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

some frogs are poisonous to dogs. so i wouldn't chance that either.


----------

